# Grind Size for Delonghi Icona Vintage



## Zolta (Feb 19, 2013)

I have recently been given a Delonghi Icona Vintage, and have been reading up on technique as I have no previous experience of making espresso. When using Illy ESE pods it works fine and will do a single shot in around 15 seconds, which is fast but typical for ESE as I understand.

However, when I try to make a double using coffee ground on the finest setting of a Hario MSS-1 and very light tamped, the machine does not seem to cope, taking over 30s before any coffee comes out and then dripping extremely slowly at a rate of around 1 to 2 drops per second such that it takes nearly 5 minutes to make a double shot (with a heavy tamp is was even worse). The result is similar with the second finest grind setting (i.e. two clicks from fully closed) and even on the fourth finest setting, while it is quicker, it takes well over a minute - perhaps two or three. I read in a couple of places that the grind size for espresso on the Hario MSS-1 should be either the finest or second finest setting, so my only option seems to be to have it far less fine at almost filter coffee size.

Which leaves me wondering if my technique is wrong, or the grind size too fine, or if the machine itself is not operating at sufficient pressure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It's probably because the handles use pressurised baskets. You'll need to grind coarser than you would for a non-pressurised basket.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

ditto what Michael sez - pressurized baskets need courser grinds as they're designed to cope with a varying quality of coffee...saying that, i had an icona when i started my coffee journey and the pump gave out after 6 months...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Again, coarser grind. And your tamp shouldn't be heavy at all in a pressurised basket, just enough to get a flat surface really.


----------



## Zolta (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah that explains it, thanks for the replies.


----------

